#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  Let's learn about chatbots

## harshanas

*What is a chatbot?

*A chatbot is a special computer program but it has a different GUI (Graphical User Interface) than a normal web app or a mobile app. In a normal app, we have to click or tap buttons to get our task done but in a chatbot we can chat with that program and get tasks done. As an example, assume you’re using a taxi app and you want to go to BMICH. So you have to select the taxi type, location and everything but if you use a chatbot you can do those things at once. By a single text message like “Please send a luxury cab to go to BMICH” will do all the things. 

Where chatbots are used?
In the present time, chatbots are used in various fields such as news, entertainment and education. 

*Some popular chatbots*

*1. Poncho*
Poncho is a friendly weather bot 

*2. ScoreBot*
ScoreBot gives you scores for various matches

*3. Duolingo*
Duolingo helps you to learn new languages


So, do you think that bots can replace normal apps or not?  :Confused:

----------


## thiru

You can also add facebook chatbot to the list.  :Wink:

----------


## harshanas

> You can also add facebook chatbot to the list.


Hey Thiru, 
All of the above mentioned chatbots are hosted inside facebook's messenger platform.

----------

